# WV-Baby Golden Ret./Shep Mix with Abscess..



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppy with abscess*

Puppy with abscess

Carol of Almost Heaven can't take her she is nowhere near this shelter
GRREAT can't take her because she is too much of a mix. They suggested I email Libby with Tails of Hope rescue-Libby has a love of Goldens!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is the best of both worlds!!! GSD and Golden, the best dogs! Someone snap her up, you will be blessed


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Search for a rescue called something like, Friends of Animals in WV. I don't have the info here. Moverking can give you the details. Maybe they can help.

Try here. http://www.animalfriendswv.org/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

Could this be them? I just emld. them.

Animal Friends of North Central West VirginiaThe Animal Friends of North Central West Virginia (AFNCWV) is a non-profit organization that focuses on animals in need. We believe that our society must ...
http://www.animalfriendswv.org/
Show map of 252 Brewer Rd, Morgantown, WV 26508


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kimm
> 
> Could this be them? I just emld. them.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the link I posted this morning. Give them a try.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

I emld. them! Someone has to save this sweetie!!

I agree Jenna-what a wonderful mix of breeds.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll help out with vet costs if that will expedite things.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

never heard back from the Animal Friends, but heard back from Tails of Hope in Martinsburg, WV. Libby said if we can get this sweetie from the shelter which is Princeton, WV to she will take her.

Martinsburg, WV is 4 hrs. 41 mins. from shelter in Princeton, WV
I just emld the shelter to see if they can help w/transport-doubt it though.
How am I going to find someone to pull this baby and get her from Princeton, WV to Martinsburg, WV or to
Here is Libby's msg. to me:
You figure out how to get her to me and I’ll take her.. I do not have the time to be trying to set up transport.. get her to Winchester Va. or Martinsburg WV or Hagerstown MD or Frederick MD and I can pick her up...

Here is Libby's email: 
[email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe Moverking knows someone nearby???? I don't know many people in WV.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know anybody up there!
I'll help with gac, vet or adoption costs though.
Karen - could you put a plea out on the main discussion board? I think a lot of pelple (like me) are afraid to look here since they can't adopt or foster, but might be able to transport.
Let me know what progress you make or don't make. We have to figure out a way to get her to the rescue!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CoppersMom and Kimm*

Kimm: Just emld. Moverking

CoppersMom I put a plea in Chit Chat-is that the right place? Thanks for your offers!!


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

I live in Charleston, WV. I've never done anything like this before but could possibly help in a transport. Can anyone else help?


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

I was looking at a map again and Princeton is pretty close to Virginia. Is there a place in VA that could take the puppy? That might be easier that trying to get to Martinsburg??


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

I was trying to look up rescues that would be closer than martinsburg. I don't know anything about this place, but*Safe Haven Animal Rescue Effort, Inc.* is about 2 hours 18 min from Princeton. Here is their website: http://www.4shareinc.com/ Could someone that knows a lil more about the dog call them and see if they will take the puppy?? If they would take her that would be an easy trip to make. I sent them an email but if someone would call them in the morning that would be great!​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BaileyBo*

BaileyBo

Thanks for all of your replies!!

I will email Safe Haven, too, to see if they could take her.

In the meanwhile I will email some transport people I know -
How far would you be able to drive from where to where and on what date and time?


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

I could go Friday or Monday or Tuesday or pretty much anytime next week except Wednesday. Friday I just have to be back to be somewhere at 6pm. I could definitely drive to Princeton thats no big deal, but Martinsburg is kind of far from me, but I could meet someone else if they were willing to help. My only thing is I do not have a crate for her to ride in the car and my car is kind of small so depending on the size of the a crate it wouldn't fit. Just let me know what I need to do.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just called and SHE HAS BEEN RESCUED and been to the vet. Whoo hoo!

I asked which rescue since I would still help with her vet fees and the lady said it was Another Chand Ranch, but she didn't know details. When I googled it, the one I found was in NY. ????

Thanks everyone for your offers of help for this little girl. I hope she has a great life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

All of you who have replied in this thread are SO WONDERFUL!!

Libby from Tails of Hope just emld. and said that Sue Mahoney from Second Chance rescue is pulling her and they will work out transport.

I too looked up Second Chance and I saw New York so I'm confused-unless she has part of her rescue in WV.
*CoppersMom: Thanks for calling and finding out this little munchkin is out of there and safe!
BaileyBo: Thanks for being so willing to drive.
Kimm: Thanks for the suggestions!*


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

:--big_grin:HOORAY!!!!!!!!!:--big_grin:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a Second Chance Rescue in V.

CoppersMom. Is the rescue Another Chance or Second Chance. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/WV05.html

I'm a bit concerned, but maybe there is no need to be...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I typed it wrong. She did say Second Chance (definitely not Chand) Ranch I believe, but I don't hear well and only asked twice.
My fingers get ahead of my mind I reckon.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so glad this little munchkin has been rescued she has been bothering me all day 
she has such a sweet little face but looks so sad
lets hope she is well on the way to her forever home without that big bump on her side


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah - I don't know what would cause that kind of growth, but I hope she is well and happy.
If I get any solid information about the group who rescued her, I will post it. I should have pestered the lady on the phone more. ;-(
I just give up when I can't hear someone too well and I knew she was rescued - just not by which group.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm and Teresa:

I don't know if it is the same rescue but I doubt it. I didn't email them.
Libby at Tails of Hope seemed to be comfortable with them.

CoppersMom: If you want to email Libby at Tails of Hope and ask what the email or website for the rescue is because you want to send a donation that would be good

I will email Libby [email protected] f you want me to but I got the feeling she was getting tired from all the emails I was sending her about this baby!!!

Let me know if you don't want to and I will email her.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Karen,
I'll take care of it on my end.
Thanks,
Teresa


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Don't forget to email Libby and ask for name and location of rescue she went to and let me know too!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I e-mailed Libby today. I'll let you know when/if I hear back from her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good*

Good Teresa!
let me know


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Libby doesn't know who rescued the puppy. the shelter just told her the pup had been picked up by a rescue.
I hope she's happy and healthy. We did the best we could.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes we did the best we could! Thanks for emlg.
*TERESA
Did you ever hear of a Brenda with Animal Adocates of Union County
or Animal Adoption league in Charlotte NC?
She said she might have a foster home for Copper (Larry Miller) dog living in backyard, but I wanted to check out.*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Yes we did the best we could! Thanks for emlg.
> *TERESA*
> *Did you ever hear of a Brenda with Animal Adocates of Union County*
> *or Animal Adoption league in Charlotte NC?*
> *She said she might have a foster home for Copper (Larry Miller) dog living in backyard, but I wanted to check out.*


See if Fostermom has heard of them. I think she's in NC.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't heard of them, but I only get into Rescues when I see someone on here I can't keep from checking out, so I don't know much about it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

I emld FosterMom-waiting for reply.


----------

